# roter Abendhimmel



## gepo (19. November 2005)

Hallo, hat jemand einen Tip für einen schönen Herbsthimmel. Oder einen schönen roten Abendhimmel. Foto ist vorhanden, aber leider ohne den gewünschten Himmel. Und wie grenze ich das Objekt Haus welches im Vordergrund steht gegen den neuen Himmel ab? Für Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar, ich nutze PS7.
BFN
Georg


----------



## mogmog (20. November 2005)

ja eigendlich ganz einfach 

mit dem pfadwerkzeuch den himmel freisellen (geht am saubersten) oder nimmst das Polygonlass0 (geht am schnellsten) machst eine auswahl drunherum und dann noch schnell auswahl umkeren (rechte maustaste). Die ausgewählten teile im bild Kopieren und Wieder einfügen schon kannst du einfach in einer hinteren ebene den himmel einfügen. =)

grüße


P.S. wenn dir das zu schnell ging such mal im forum nach freistellen.


----------



## Leugim (20. November 2005)

Am besten Wäre dann noch statt des Kopierens und Einfügens, eine Maske zu verwenden .. Hat den Vorteil, dass man problemlos Bereiche sichtbar und wieder unsichtbar machen kann ..


----------



## gepo (20. November 2005)

mogmog hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die ausgewählten teile im bild Kopieren und Wieder einfügen schon kannst du einfach in einer hinteren ebene den himmel einfügen. =)



OK...aber wie mache ich den roten Abendhimmel...


----------



## AKrebs70 (20. November 2005)

Hallo!
  sei dein Freund.  
http://images.google.de/images?q=roter+abendhimmel&hl=de

Gruß
Axel


----------



## gepo (20. November 2005)

Danke... :-(


----------

